# Anyone know how to post a video taken with a cell phone?



## indaswamp (Feb 15, 2022)

I have some short video clips from our processing day that my uncle sent me, would like to post them. Is there an easy way to post directly onto SMF or do I need to upload to youtube? I tried to post direct to SMF but kept getting an error code.


----------



## daveomak (Feb 15, 2022)

If you have a 9 year old handy, ask them....  LOL ...


----------



## BrianGSDTexoma (Feb 15, 2022)

The only way I found is upload to youtube.


----------



## sandyut (Feb 15, 2022)

youtube works good. Other than that…I think I’m too old.  I would need to ask my adult children


----------



## SmokinEdge (Feb 15, 2022)

You have to have a video host. Some of the pictures host sites do this also not just YouTube. If you have a picture hosting site that supports video use that. Would sure be nice if this site would host pictures. Would make life easier.


----------



## jcam222 (Feb 15, 2022)

YouTube is what I use for the few I’ve done. It’s pretty easy to create a free account, upload vids and then it will generate links for you to use in posts.


----------



## Brokenhandle (Feb 16, 2022)

I would have to have my son do it for me! Way less stressful!

Ryan


----------



## zwiller (Feb 16, 2022)

I like vimeo for this sort of thing.  A little easier and more under the radar.  IE if you have some music playing in the background you will get banned on YT for copyright infringement.


----------



## DougE (Feb 16, 2022)

zwiller said:


> I like vimeo for this sort of thing.  A little easier and more under the radar.  IE if you have some music playing in the background you will get banned on YT for copyright infringement.



Odysee is an up and coming video platform that a lot of people who are tired of being censored by youtube are moving to. Check it out as well.


----------



## zwiller (Feb 16, 2022)

DougE said:


> Odysee is an up and coming video platform that a lot of people who are tired of being censored by youtube are moving to. Check it out as well.


THANKS.  Been a few years but I REALLY push the envelope so that is great info.  I do an animated light show to music.  I try and using newer/starving artists that will actually appreciate the exposure to mitigate the issue.


----------



## indaswamp (Feb 16, 2022)

zwiller said:


> THANKS.  Been a few years but I REALLY push the envelope so that is great info.  I do an animated light show to music.  I try and using newer/starving artists that will actually appreciate the exposure to mitigate the issue.


...now you have my brain picturing a light show while grinding meat!!! LOL!!!!!


----------



## zwiller (Feb 16, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> ...now you have my brain picturing a light show while grinding meat!!! LOL!!!!!


I might be able to work something out for that!  LOL  

My show is a Christmas display.  My most popular video is a band singing their own Christmas lyrics to the melody of Journey's Don't Stop Believing to the music of Metallica's Enter Sandman.  SO, who is gonna sue who when it all goes down that I shot a video of Christmas lights to it?


----------

